

Sentiment Analysis and Opinion Mining - dageroth

Does anyone know whether there already exist some publicly available libraries / classifiers, which can be used to determine the sentiment (positive, negative, neutral) of a text passed to them? The task is not exactly simple, but it would be a great tool for all kind of web services.
======
dageroth
Here is an interesting interview on the topic:
[http://social.textanalyticsnews.com/news/%E2%80%9C-challenge...](http://social.textanalyticsnews.com/news/%E2%80%9C-challenge-
still-accuracy-sentiment-prediction-and-solving-associated-problems%E2%80%9D)

And this is a presentation on the topic:
<http://www.cs.uic.edu/~liub/FBS/liub-sentiment-analysis.ppt>

